# Best Instant Deer Attractant?



## joffutt1

What are some the best attractants that are instant like acorn rage, greens enraged, c'mere deer or anything else of that nature other then what you plant? Thanks.


----------



## Riverghost

Just plain corn


----------



## trebor69

In preston co WV... golden delicious apples lol

I have had deer literally walk up to apples with me standing barely 10' away....in a wide open mowed hayfield. And they weren't deer in someones yard either they were wild 'out in da boonies' deer.

kinda scared me cuz I was unsure why they were so brave.....mad deer disease or sumthin lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Tcs*

Try the Mor-M-Lass (crystalized molasses) from TCS about $16 for a 50lb. bag - the deer will come from miles. Add it it your favorite feed and you'll keep them around all the time. If you don't want to add it to feed, find a rotting log and coat the log with the product, do it right before a rain storm and quickly hang a stand.

You can also heat a big pot of water and add the molasses to the water until it is disolved, fill a 64 oz spray bottle with the product and spray your favorite natural feed. This has worked great on a honeysuckle patch in a creek bottom that I frequent. They will walk right by the white oaks to get the EXTRA sweet honeyscukle.

The secret is out now! Good luck.


----------



## Special_K

I hot doe. If you can find a way to replicate that, you'll be shooting monsters for a long time. But i like border crossings VS1 and the deer herd in a stick.


----------



## joffutt1

12-Ringer said:


> Try the Mor-M-Lass (crystalized molasses) from TCS about $16 for a 50lb. bag - the deer will come from miles. Add it it your favorite feed and you'll keep them around all the time. If you don't want to add it to feed, find a rotting log and coat the log with the product, do it right before a rain storm and quickly hang a stand.
> 
> You can also heat a big pot of water and add the molasses to the water until it is disolved, fill a 64 oz spray bottle with the product and spray your favorite natural feed. This has worked great on a honeysuckle patch in a creek bottom that I frequent. They will walk right by the white oaks to get the EXTRA sweet honeyscukle.
> 
> The secret is out now! Good luck.


wow, that sounds like a great idea. Thanks. Anyone else?:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8

*Buck Jam*- Honey Acorn scent $6.99 at Fleet Farm or Wal-Mart. Deer will find within hrs. I have many pics over this.


----------



## josh s.

Just called tcs and going to pick a bag up. They recomend mixing it like a gel?? less water I suppose. Anyhow I live in New York....oooopppps did I say that outloud?? Yeah, our great state does'nt allow this type of thing. In my defense, they raised our license fees by almost 30% so I am goign to stick it to the man and do it anyway. :zip:


----------



## RMac

josh s. said:


> Just called tcs and going to pick a bag up. They recomend mixing it like a gel?? less water I suppose. Anyhow I live in New York....oooopppps did I say that outloud?? Yeah, our great state does'nt allow this type of thing. In my defense, they raised our license fees by almost 30% so I am goign to stick it to the man and do it anyway. :zip:


What is tcs?


----------



## Scottie14823

Josh S.

I Don't blame ya one bit.....

$98.00 each and wife and I both wanted sportsmen permits and a extra doe permit...

With the bait and lure it allows you to take a more ethical shot with a relaxed deer..


Good luck

Scottie14823


----------



## josh s.

TCS tractor supply store

yeah I went SS and 98.00 later (10 extra for doe tags also) I am still fuming. Lifetime next year for sure. HEY who said anything about baiting:wink: I do agree though on the ethical shot subject.


----------



## josh s.

bowhuntcrazy8 said:


> *Buck Jam*- Honey Acorn scent $6.99 at Fleet Farm or Wal-Mart. Deer will find within hrs. I have many pics over this.


Nice G2's


----------



## Scottie14823

It's not really Bait... Just another attracted No different then Urine,Glands and clover body cover up scent...

I agree Josh, I haven't yet let it go,that N.Y.S. Shaffed us Sportsmen,When we control the deer population..... I Wonder why Car and Truck Insurance Companies didn't Write into the State that it'sstupid to Raise Hunting rights and Permits....

I Plan to Weld up a large wide brush/deer gaurd on my Jeep Wrangler.... Any I hit,I'll have Canned meat outta ... As N.Y. May Shaft us the cost,But WE WILL Get our Harvest amount.....

TCS= tractor Supply Store For the Guy that Asked...


Scottie14823


----------



## chadmartinson

RMac said:


> What is tcs?


Actually it is TSC Tractor Supply Company:thumbs_up


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Swamp donkey pellets expensive but it's like crack to the deer.


----------



## blazeC2

I have been using BoneDmonium a little this year. I don't know if this is just coincidence or there is a relationship, but the ONLY time I have pictures of decent bucks is when I have the BoneDmonium out. And they find it within 24 hours.


----------



## TheDoctorReal

Old local dude in New York once told me that marijuana plants are the best deer attractant he has even seen.

I didn't ask anymore questions nor did I ask where he was hunting, but, if you have any hippie types in the area... :wink:


----------



## WEEGEE

josh s. said:


> Just called tcs and going to pick a bag up. They recomend mixing it like a gel?? less water I suppose. Anyhow I live in New York....oooopppps did I say that outloud?? Yeah, our great state does'nt allow this type of thing. In my defense, they raised our license fees by almost 30% so I am goign to stick it to the man and do it anyway. :zip:



please don't take..... "ted".... along!


----------



## PSEDUDE13

blazeC2 said:


> I have been using BoneDmonium a little this year. I don't know if this is just coincidence or there is a relationship, but the ONLY time I have pictures of decent bucks is when I have the BoneDmonium out. And they find it within 24 hours.


I used this, BoneDmonium, earlier this month. I just pulled my cards and it took deer almost a week to find and didnt really draw them in as much the wondered upon it i think. they didnt keep coming back they just randomly showed up. I still have not found any attractant better than just corn. That doesnt mean im not going to keep trying all kinds of products though.


----------



## Quikhonda

I use corn mixed with wildgame innovations crushed greens or sugarbeets. Also try mixxing ruttin apples with the corn. Also put in sunflower seeds. 

I use that in my feeder and I get over 2000 pics a week..


----------



## BP1992

Corn


----------



## bucknut1

the golden nugget


----------



## ksgoosekillr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbq5uFkfvNw


----------



## paraglide

Elk like strawberry banana bear sucker


Bandit 1200 cause speed kills. 234 fps


----------



## Muzzy61

My hunting buddy.... I swear he could bath in cheap perfume and set in the middle of the interstate and a big buck would find him.

Not that I'm jelaous or anything...


----------



## 3dn4jc

Riverghost said:


> Just plain corn


This


----------



## iplax13

I live in ny too. they say i cant feed deer, so i dont.. i just make sure they stay fat in the off season and are around during hunting season.


----------



## sokyoutdoors21

Thank you lol👌


----------



## H20fwler

Corn

Suger beet Crush


----------



## Bowhunter536

How about p nut butter something cheap?


----------



## robampton

TheDoctorReal said:


> Old local dude in New York once told me that marijuana plants are the best deer attractant he has even seen.
> 
> I didn't ask anymore questions nor did I ask where he was hunting, but, if you have any hippie types in the area... :wink:


Or, if your neighbor has the weed plants, you can spread Doritos on the ground.


----------



## zkid09

I had good luck with the Wildgame Innovations apple crush and raging aorn last year with decent success. Im not so sure itll draw deer in from miles away, but the locals stopped longer to feed on it, and a few others showed up much more frequently


----------



## brokenlittleman

12-Ringer said:


> Try the Mor-M-Lass (crystalized molasses) from TCS about $16 for a 50lb. bag - the deer will come from miles. Add it it your favorite feed and you'll keep them around all the time. If you don't want to add it to feed, find a rotting log and coat the log with the product, do it right before a rain storm and quickly hang a stand.
> 
> You can also heat a big pot of water and add the molasses to the water until it is disolved, fill a 64 oz spray bottle with the product and spray your favorite natural feed. This has worked great on a honeysuckle patch in a creek bottom that I frequent. They will walk right by the white oaks to get the EXTRA sweet honeyscukle.
> 
> The secret is out now! Good luck.


This the stuff you are referring to? http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/nutrisource-mor-m-lass-livestock-feed-supplement-50-lb


----------



## mudlake3

I have used the Big & J attractants and have been pleased with them.


----------



## GOBLE4ME

Bowhunter536 said:


> How about p nut butter something cheap?


Tried it 2 years ago, screwed the caps to a tree & cut off the bottom of the plastic jar, & set up the trail cam.

Only thing I got was a jar full of mouse turds, no deer.

The deer must not like creamy, only crunchy (lol).


----------



## Andrew99

mudlake3 said:


> I have used the Big & J attractants and have been pleased with them.


I have had great success with big and j products. The bb2 granular/block as well as the legit apple mineral. I mix the mineral with the crushed trophy rock pellets and they love it.


----------



## Bowhunter536

Andrew99 said:


> I have had great success with big and j products. The bb2 granular/block as well as the legit apple mineral. I mix the mineral with the crushed trophy rock pellets and they love it.


I've tried it worked well but expensive


----------



## FearNot

Sweet type feeds (attractants) will draw bear.
Bears tend to mess with trail cams. It's not worth the hassle to me.


----------



## hasek747

I thought that this offered tons of information on all the forms of attractants available. Don't think they cover how to make your own ones though, seems more focused on stuff available on the market: http://www.bestcrossbowsource.com/best-deer-attractants-scents-calls-decoys-guide/

No bears in there though, only deer.


----------



## Eric W

GOBLE4ME said:


> Tried it 2 years ago, screwed the caps to a tree & cut off the bottom of the plastic jar, & set up the trail cam.
> 
> Only thing I got was a jar full of mouse turds, no deer.
> 
> The deer must not like creamy, only crunchy (lol).


I discovered that deer (and other critters) would gobble up the organic stuff but not touch the "normal" peanut butter.


----------



## WhacknstackWI

zkid09 said:


> I had good luck with the Wildgame Innovations apple crush and raging aorn last year with decent success. Im not so sure itll draw deer in from miles away, but the locals stopped longer to feed on it, and a few others showed up much more frequently


Wildgame Apple Crush is insane......all that really need to be said. The rest of their products including trail cams are junk. But this stuff works, especially early season


----------



## IowaAssassin

Omg............zombie thread! Let it die!


----------



## megavites

Secrets out...Mor-m-las mixed in with your basic mineral mix....and you get this


----------



## Signal11Lures

We sell a liquid all season scent called FREEZER FILLER. It is a heard type scent that calms deer and has an attractant in it that brings deer in. I can be used on scent wicks or drag rags. Many Bucks and Doe have been taken by our customers that use this scent. $11 dollars shipped. It can be purchased on ebay or off our web site. www.Signal11Lures.com


----------



## Signal11Lures




----------

